# Anyone ever tried Casein??



## heavydeads83 (Jun 9, 2013)

A buddy gave me a 4 pound jug of this stuff made by Optimum Nutrition called Casein.  I've never even heard of it but it's supposed to be some kind of slow releasing protein that he said was better to drink at night before I go to bed.  It's chocolate flavor and tastes like shit compared to any kind of whey i've ever taken.  anyone ever tried this stuff?


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 9, 2013)

yes, I have, and your friend is  correct in what was said.  

slow burning, more expensive, so only take at night before bed if you feel you need to.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casein


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 9, 2013)

Yessir.. I "felt" a difference.   seemed as if glycogen stores were loaded when I woke up each morning..  Without it I just woke up feeling flat.   

I don't use powders anymore though just whole foods, so if I want casein protein I eat cottage cheese before bed. -same effect for me anyway


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 9, 2013)

awesome.  thanks bro.  i'm a powerlifter and my job requires working out in the hot sun and sweating my balls off,  which is resulting in me shedding pounds FAST.  I've lost 15 pounds and I can tell my strength is getting down and it's pissing me off.  i'm just trying to everything I can to keep some size on.  eating everything in sight and still losing weight.


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 9, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> awesome.  thanks bro.  i'm a powerlifter and my job requires working out in the hot sun and sweating my balls off,  which is resulting in me shedding pounds FAST.  I've lost 15 pounds and I can tell my strength is getting down and it's pissing me off.  i'm just trying to everything I can to keep some size on.  eating everything in sight and still losing weight.



are you tracking your BodyFat %  ?


----------



## JM750 (Jun 9, 2013)

samcooke said:


> Yessir.. I "felt" a difference.   seemed as if glycogen stores were loaded when I woke up each morning..  Without it I just woke up feeling flat.
> 
> I don't use powders anymore though just whole foods, so if I want casein protein I eat cottage cheese before bed. -same effect for me anyway



that's good to know. I didn't know you could get it from Cottage cheese.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 9, 2013)

no because i'm not worried about that stuff as much being that i'm more of a powerlifter.  I know they aren't very accurate but I used some calipers we have at our gym yesterday.  i just used them 3 times and averaged it and was around 12%.  I have very visible abs right now so I don't see it being over 14 percent.  i'm the leanest i've been in a long time.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2013)

its night time protein ive used it..but it mixes real thick


----------



## Braw16 (Jun 9, 2013)

I went to just whole food no shakes and its made a difference I used to use casein at night Syntha 6 it also has whey its a blend of fast and slow.


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 9, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> no because i'm not worried about that stuff as much being that i'm more of a powerlifter.  I know they aren't very accurate but I used some calipers we have at our gym yesterday.  i just used them 3 times and averaged it and was around 12%.  I have very visible abs right now so I don't see it being over 14 percent.  i'm the leanest i've been in a long time.



well, it's nice you know that it's not just water weight and LBM you are losing...........?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 9, 2013)

basically what everyones said.  I used it for  night time. water or milk mixes thick like a smoothie.  heavy during bedtime.  and digests slow for protein intake during sleep


----------



## Poof (Jun 9, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> awesome.  thanks bro.  i'm a powerlifter and my job requires working out in the hot sun and sweating my balls off,  which is resulting in me shedding pounds FAST.  I've lost 15 pounds and I can tell my strength is getting down and it's pissing me off.  i'm just trying to everything I can to keep some size on.  eating everything in sight and still losing weight.



This may sound elementary, but are you really drinking enough water, might want to double even triple your intake.


----------



## goodfella (Jun 9, 2013)

In a similar situation as you bro. Try taking a fat gainer in a cooler with you to drink throughout the day. I'm working in a high end busy urgent care and am constantly on my feet all day burning cals and have ended up loosing a meal do to the shifts and dont really have time for breaks except to sip on my gainer. Basically the only thing that's helped me make up that meal I missed.


----------



## Big Worm (Jun 9, 2013)

I have taken it.  Food is always number one but sometimes you need to supplement that for whatever reason and a protein shake is better than nothing.

Im outside every day in the 90-110 degree temps and it just takes it out of me no matter what.  I drink pedialyte every day and that has always helped.  Its just one of those things we deal with being in the line of work we are.  Our bodies can only take so much abuse between training and working.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 9, 2013)

Its water loss most likely, drink plenty of fluids throughout the day.  If I were u I would take a cooler with a gallon of milk in it and drink that throughout the day.  Should make a big difference in a week....


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 9, 2013)

Dairy products are full of casein.   I have used it before but don't anymore.  It is a good thing to mix with your whey tho.  

Whey:casein:milk:liquid egg white sounds good.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 9, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> well, it's nice you know that it's not just water weight and LBM you are losing...........?



yeah i'm not losing lean body mass but since my weight has came down my strength has also a little bit and that's whats frustrating.  i actually look the best i have in a long time.  still big in the traps, chest, and arms.  I don't have a problem with looking a little puffy and being stronger though.  I think it's just time to get back on some dbol lol.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 9, 2013)

Poof said:


> This may sound elementary, but are you really drinking enough water, might want to double even triple your intake.



yeah I drink water and powerade all day dude. I have to.


----------



## motark (Jun 10, 2013)

I recently just got a tub and I really enjoy just the taste of the stuff. I mix it with barely any water and it just turns into a cookies n cream sludge, its good.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll take it over Whey anyway even if I used it as a PWO, A lot of mumbo jumbo out there and whey is a waste of $ IMO.

I don't use either but as Bigworn has said drink pedialyte, I would not drink milk all day in the heat it would wreck havoc on me.

We Powerlifters drink pedialyte at meets so on the job should be a none issue.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 10, 2013)

I used it before and it bound me up like crazy.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 10, 2013)

I used to drink it before I found out my body hates gluten and casein. After speaking with our good brother Spongy he recommended I eat lean ground beef before bedtime which has been great. 96/4 lean
!SHRUGS!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah I'd spend the money on some lean beef before bed brotha.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 10, 2013)

Agree with Colt and Shrugs (or at least in the same boat as they are with respect to little tolerance for whey & casein isolates).


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 10, 2013)

Related - I switched up to pea protein per Vette's advice and have found it suits my body much better than whey or casein. No bloat, no atomic diarrhea and allegedly higher bioavailability.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 10, 2013)

HD, I have used the same casein in the past.  Pretty much as a right before bed concoction, just like some of the brothers above stated.  I either eat cottage cheese, or I make lean ground beef patties and pull one of them out and slam before bed.  I tried to keep the liquids low before bed, so i am not getting up 2 to 3 times to piss!


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 10, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> its night time protein ive used it..*but it mixes real thick*



yes.  the consistency is a little off, like it has some kind of thin pasty quality to it.  but nothing to get your tail feathers in a fluff over


----------



## AnalogMan (Jun 10, 2013)

Casein / Cottage Chesse / Almonds mixed up in a bowl... Perfect bed time snack.........


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 11, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Yeah I'd spend the money on some lean beef before bed brotha.



I would rather eat any kind of beef than drink any kind of shake trust me.  i could live off of only beef and white potato's.  i just got a 4 pound jug of this stuff gave to me for free though,  so i was just curious about it.  I like it so far.  it makes me good and bloated feeling at bed time.


----------



## PFM (Jun 11, 2013)

I've been lifting and eating for 15 minutes, in all that experience I have found whole foods are best: Period.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 11, 2013)

Man PFM 15 whole minutes of lifting AND. Eating dammnn u r good at what u do! 

I usually mix whey and casein together then i get the fast acting protein right away and my muskles get the slow release thru out the day! Especially pre, and post along with before bed!


----------



## j2048b (Jun 11, 2013)

PFM said:


> I've been lifting and eating for 15 minutes, in all that experience I have found whole foods are best: Period.



Just so people remember how long it took u to get those abs


----------

